# Boob Job



## Just Wondering

Just wondering if any of you guys have experence changes in your wife after a Boob Job.Yes they do get bigger heads with them?I have seen several couples seperate afterwards.Do you think they get more sexual?Or does it not make a diference?Nothing worse than sleeping with my wife to which how has a nice looking rack and still no sexual desire.
She said for years maybe she would feel more sexual if she got them.But I think it made things worse.Plus she lost all the feeling in them so playing with them doesn't turn her on anymore.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

They change a person and not for the better.

I have a friend that was married when she got them done. Looked fantastic, went to her head and her ego grew. She went out and got a lot of attention from guys, ended up cheating on her husband and they divorced. 

I'm small chested, it took me a very long time to accept this and to be comfortable with myself. My husband thinks I'm very sexy regardless of my breast size. I've thought about getting them in the past, but I've read you loose those nerve endings and you don't get any satisfaction from foreplay. I'll stick with my padded bras.lol 

Actually, it's very nice not needing a bra. Plus, the weight from the implants can cause back problems, leak, and need to be replaced in 10 years. Surgery sucks, no matter what it's for.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Nipple and Breast Sensation Changes - A Board Certified Plastic Surgeon

How long has it been ? Article says this.....


> According to the largest implant manufacturers, Inamed and Mentor, studies suggest that between five and nine percent of patients experience intense changes in nipple sensation at three years and ten percent do at five years. An additional ten percent of patients will experience a permanent loss of nipple sensation. Seven to eight percent of patients experience intense skin sensation between three and five years after breast augmentation surgery.


----------



## amanda1959

Well a very interesting subject because men in general love the look of a full breasted woman. I have seen and heard my husband with his interest in woman with large breasts. I have asked my husband if he would like me to get implants. He has always said no that he loves the way my breasts look. I have always been happy with my breasts. I breast feed my two children for a year and I will always cherish the bonding time with them. After breast feeding my breasts were flat like pancakes and I was sad but as time went on they are full and beautiful once again. Yet you men still are in awe of large breasts. (well most men I guess) nothing will change this it is a physical attraction and men are very visual.
I will never get implants for many reasons...it is not healthy due to possible silicone leakage, I am happy with my breasts and love my nipple sensation just the way it is!!...and hope to never have breast cancer that would require reconstruction.
...now off to the gym to get rid of some belly!


----------



## chillymorn

I am totaly aginst any type of plastic surgery.

I love the way a women looks natural.
I like big t*ts,medium t*its and Smallt*ts

not too found of women who are very over weight but other than that its all good.

A positive disposition and a pretty smile goes way farther than big fake unsensitive boobs at least in my book.

disclamier: any plastic surgery to help a breast cancer surivor or some one with a clif lip or after an bad accident to help them get along with their life is the exception.

JMHO and I don't hold it against people who do have plastic surgery but would NOT date or marry someone who has had it done.


----------



## chillymorn

amanda1959 said:


> Well a very interesting subject because men in general love the look of a full breasted woman. I have seen and heard my husband with his interest in woman with large breasts. I have asked my husband if he would like me to get implants. He has always said no that he loves the way my breasts look. I have always been happy with my breasts. I breast feed my two children for a year and I will always cherish the bonding time with them. After breast feeding my breasts were flat like pancakes and I was sad but as time went on they are full and beautiful once again. Yet you men still are in awe of large breasts. (well most men I guess) nothing will change this it is a physical attraction and men are very visual.
> I will never get implants for many reasons...it is not healthy due to possible silicone leakage, I am happy with my breasts and love my nipple sensation just the way it is!!...and hope to never have breast cancer that would require reconstruction.
> ...now off to the gym to get rid of some belly!


my wife also breast feed two children and I personaly think they are nicer now than before. I kinda like a little sag ski jump look.

to each his own said the old lady who kissed a cow.
I must fit this because you like what you like and you shouldn't care what other think.


----------



## Enginerd

Rule of Thumb: The guy who pays for the boob job rarely gets to enjoy it.

Unless reconstructive surgery is required a boob job is a call for attention. The question is who's attention is she trying to attract? My sister had a boob job and subsequently got divorced and remarried. I'm not saying the boob job was the root cause of her divorce but it was certainly part of the plan to attract a new husband. Watch out. 

Whoppe! Fun bags for everyone!


----------



## LovesHerMan

There was a thread about this topic a while ago:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...ast-implants-she-did-now-she-has-changed.html

The consensus seemed to be that boob jobs do not increase marital happiness.


----------



## ducksauce

Enginerd said:


> Rule of Thumb: The guy who pays for the boob job rarely gets to enjoy it.
> 
> Unless reconstructive surgery is required a boob job is a call for attention. The question is who's attention is she trying to attract? My sister had a boob job and subsequently got divorced and remarried. I'm not saying the boob job was the root cause of her divorce but it was certainly part of the plan to attract a new husband. Watch out.
> 
> Whoppe! Fun bags for everyone!


:lol: :iagree: :rofl: 

Pretty much!!


I'mInLoveWithMyHubby said:


> They change a person and not for the better.
> 
> I have a friend that was married when she got them done. Looked fantastic, went to her head and her ego grew. She went out and got a lot of attention from guys, ended up cheating on her husband and they divorced.
> 
> I'm small chested, it took me a very long time to accept this and to be comfortable with myself. My husband thinks I'm very sexy regardless of my breast size. I've thought about getting them in the past, but I've read you loose those nerve endings and you don't get any satisfaction from foreplay. I'll stick with my padded bras.lol
> 
> Actually, it's very nice not needing a bra. Plus, the weight from the implants can cause back problems, leak, and need to be replaced in 10 years. Surgery sucks, no matter what it's for.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I prefer them natural myself, even if small.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

amanda1959 said:


> Well a very interesting subject because men in general love the look of a full breasted woman.


guess im not in with the general crowd.
i much prefer the natural look of a woman.


----------



## leelo

Medical reasons aside, I would say the same as others here: the boob job is probably a diversion from something else wrong with the relationship, or a stepping stone toward a much grander change.
I can't see how a breast enhancement surgery equals a woman feeling like she is loved and respected for who she is by her guy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> guess im not in with the general crowd. i much prefer the natural look of a woman.


My husband is like you, silicone just doesn't do it for him, he also doesn't like tattoos on a woman.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

SimplyAmorous said:


> he also doesn't like tattoos on a woman.


hmmm, me too.
hows he feel about piercings other than in the ears?


----------



## This is me

I remember an old boss who's 40 something wife got braces 20 years ago and shortly after they divorced. My 40 something wife got braces in 2010, by early 2011 she told me she wanted to divorce. She also talked about a boob job shortly after the braces.

Mid life crisis? Trying to gain the youthful attractive look on the outside and throw away the marriage for greener pastures.


----------



## Atholk

The purpose of having a boob job is to find a better man to be with.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

Atholk said:


> The purpose of having a boob job is to find a better man to be with.


from all the stories i have heard, i some how agree.


----------



## SimplyAmorous

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> hmmm, me too.
> hows he feel about piercings other than in the ears?


That is what I forgot to mention, hates piercings too ! But the ears are fine, which is good, I enjoy my collection of earings.... a little make up is good and of course when the hair starts going grey, Dye is a beautiful thing! But yeah, nothing to alter the body of a woman -he feels it ruins it.


----------



## Shaggy

Atholk said:


> The purpose of having a boob job is to find a better man to be with.


This 1000x

She's already got you. The sole purpose of a boob job is to up her attraction to OTHER men.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

SimplyAmorous said:


> But yeah, nothing to alter the body of a woman -he feels it ruins it.


in enthusiastic agreement here.


----------



## amanda1959

Atholk said:


> The purpose of having a boob job is to find a better man to be with.


this comment is absurd...."better man" ...better at what? ie. good men like fake boobs? I personally question the "depth" of a man that likes fake boobs. Really guys they are globuals of silicone bags. It is a visual enhancement and does not alter the womans personality and depth of character. If I had to put them into my body to attract a man I wouldn't do it. I would have reconstructive surgery if god forbid I would need it though. Also I have seen woman with absolutley no breasts get implants...I don't fault them for getting them otherwise you become a sex object really.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

amanda1959 said:


> this comment is absurd...."better man" ...better at what? ie. good men like fake boobs? I personally question the "depth" of a man that likes fake boobs. Really guys they are globuals of silicone bags. It is a visual enhancement and does not alter the womans personality and depth of character. If I had to put them into my body to attract a man I wouldn't do it. I would have reconstructive surgery if god forbid I would need it though. Also I have seen woman with absolutley no breasts get implants...I don't fault them for getting them otherwise you become a sex object really.


i agree with most of this except...


> does not alter the womans personality and depth of character.


the women allow this to happen.


----------



## amanda1959

well my husband bought a weigh scale for Xmas....ask me how I feel....please see new thread...it will include the story about the pocket dialed VM of him talking about someones huge tits....ask me how I feel.....basicly not good enough.


----------



## FrankKissel

I've known two women who've done it. One didn't change a bit. The other changed a lot. Neither left their men in short order. I know it's more fun to stereotype and make blanket generalizations about people's personal motivations, but that doesn't make it true.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FirstYearDown

SimplyAmorous said:


> My husband is like you, silicone just doesn't do it for him, he also doesn't like tattoos on a woman.


My husband hates tats and piercings on a woman too. He is old fashioned and so am I. Other women can pierce their faces and permanently mark up their bodies, it is just not our cup of tea.

I am blessed with large and perky boobs. :smthumbup: My husband prefers C cup or above, yet he would also choose naturally small breasts than fake porn racks. If I lost a breast and I wanted to have an implant to feel like a woman, he would not object.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

FirstYearDown said:


> he would also choose naturally small breasts than fake porn racks. If I lost a breast and I wanted to have an implant to feel like a woman, he would not object.


precisely


----------



## dymo

When someone undergoes a dramatic improvement in appearance, they look at their marriage and become convinced they have settled. In their mind, they believe that now that they look better, they deserve more.

Outlook is not good, friend.


----------



## FrankKissel

Atholk said:


> The purpose of having a boob job is to find a better man to be with.


But, but, but ... what about "sex rank?"
According to a theory I've seen out there, if a guy ups his so-called "sex rank," his wife will feel compelled to follow suit, or risk losing her man. So then, wouldn't a boob job be a woman's desperate attempt to keep her man - not find a better one - under that circumstance?

Just sayin' ....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RandomDude

Fake bewbies? Bleh =/

Still don't know why so many go for those
Unless it's for breast restoration after cancer and such


----------



## AFEH

I’ve always pitied women who get boob jobs or any kind of cosmetic surgery, unless of course it’s for cancer or after an accident or something similar. Give me natural any day. There’s a French company been selling replacements with industrial, not medical, quality materials. It’s affecting some 40,000 women in the UK. First off UK Government said no need to get it checked out then did a massive turn around a week later.


----------



## Minncouple

This threa cracks me up, I have a new found opinion of those who post on this forum.

* Serious personal issues if you change your physical appearance?
* To attract other men?
* Relationship issues?

This is actually humerous. I mean if someone wants to improve there appearance this is wrong? So being a fat slob is OK? Is your spouse not allowed to not only have mental attraction, but a physical attraction? Why do people work out? Is that wrong also?

My wife has them, didn't change her a bit. We live in So Cal and most women have them. Not a big deal. She is very athletic, and has a 9-10% body fat level, thus smaller breasts. She decided to get them and I was OK with it.

I do admit there most likely are women who do this for the attention or what not, but please.... 

Again, this who negative vibe asociated with anyone who feels there needs/wants to have a physical attraction (in addition to a mental attraction) is crazy.


----------



## chillymorn

Minncouple said:


> This threa cracks me up, I have a new found opinion of those who post on this forum.
> 
> * Serious personal issues if you change your physical appearance?
> * To attract other men?
> * Relationship issues?
> 
> This is actually humerous. I mean if someone wants to improve there appearance this is wrong? So being a fat slob is OK? Is your spouse not allowed to not only have mental attraction, but a physical attraction? Why do people work out? Is that wrong also?
> 
> 
> 
> I think cosmetic surgery is a lot different than working out.
> I think if you were attracted before the boob job then you should still be attracted later nothing has changed. in the case of being a fat slob as you put it if they were a fat slob and you were attracted enough to get married then whats the problem.
> 
> 
> 
> My wife has them, didn't change her a bit. We live in So Cal and most women have them. Not a big deal. She is very athletic, and has a 9-10% body fat level, thus smaller breasts. She decided to get them and I was OK with it.
> 
> cool as long as you both think it ok great good for you guys.
> 
> 
> I do admit there most likely are women who do this for the attention or what not, but please....
> 
> Again, this who negative vibe asociated with anyone who feels there needs/wants to have a physical attraction (in addition to a mental attraction) is crazy.


I feel that part of life is accepting who you are with all the wrinkles and flaws that most people have.that s what make us human and builds charachter accepting your flaws and knowing that your wife or husband accepts them and may even prefer them is what makes love last.


just my opinion and you don't have to agree.



pretty soon it will be expected poor people will sue the government saying they are discrimanted aginst because they can't have breast implant and so now they have mental health issues because of poor selfasteam.

if your not happy enough with what you were born with then your too unstable to me in a relationship with me.

again just my opinion or preferance.

don't really care what others do .


----------



## I'mAllIn

So there are about a million posts on this forum that say men are visual creatures, but if a woman wants to do something that makes her more visually pleasing to her man it makes her a bad person who's just going to go out looking for someone better? That makes no sense.


----------



## chillymorn

I'mAllIn said:


> So there are about a million posts on this forum that say men are visual creatures, but if a woman wants to do something that makes her more visually pleasing to her man it makes her a bad person who's just going to go out looking for someone better? That makes no sense.


if she asked the husband would you want me to get bigger t*ts and he said yes then cool. if she asked and he said no I like them just fine then that should be cool also.

most people are just stating their preferance and why they feel that way. there no right or wrong answer its up to each couple to discuss and then decide whats right for them.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

I'mAllIn said:


> So there are about a million posts on this forum that say men are visual creatures, but if a woman wants to do something that makes her more visually pleasing to her man it makes her a bad person who's just going to go out looking for someone better? That makes no sense.


visually pleasing to who if he likes her the way she is?


----------



## amanda1959

chillymorn said:


> if she asked the husband would you want me to get bigger t*ts and he said yes then cool. if she asked and he said no I like them just fine then that should be cool also.
> 
> most people are just stating their preferance and why they feel that way. there no right or wrong answer its up to each couple to discuss and then decide whats right for them.


Well again I am confused. My husband says he loves my breasts and when asked if he would like me to get implants he has always said no. He loves big breasts. I have seen him gawk and heard him talk about other womans breasts and implants. So what is this about? is he lying or just wants wife to be natural. I don't get what the attraction to fake boobs is about. Why wouldn't he want me to have them too?


----------



## chillymorn

amanda1959 said:


> Well again I am confused. My husband says he loves my breasts and when asked if he would like me to get implants he has always said no. He loves big breasts. I have seen him gawk and heard him talk about other womans breasts and implants. So what is this about? is he lying or just wants wife to be natural. I don't get what the attraction to fake boobs is about. Why wouldn't he want me to have them too?


I like looking at any naked woman ......with in reason the really beg fat girl on some of thoese joke birthday card is quite the turn off.

guys like to look at women. do you enjoy to look at a naked man how is hung like a horse or do you like to see one who hung like a hamster. (don't know why I picked hamster to illastrate this.)


its almost like the freak factor. women with overly big boobs kinda turn me off but I still get the wow factor when I see one dosn't mean I'm turned on by them. Its like a train wreck you can't help looking.


----------



## FrankKissel

chillymorn said:


> I feel that part of life is accepting who you are with all the wrinkles and flaws that most people have.that s what make us human and builds charachter accepting your flaws and knowing that your wife or husband accepts them and may even prefer them is what makes love last.


I don't entirely disagree, but the reality is we all do things to alter our "natural" state. Women wear makeup, padded bras, high heels, color their hair, etc. to change their natural appearance.
Men use rogaine, slap on cologne, shave their beards, etc. to do the same.

It's all just a matter of how far each of us is willing to go to upgrade what nature gave us.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Minncouple

Still blown away by the "it's only important whats on the inside" type vibe on this thread/board.

So it's Ok to let yourself go, overweight, unkept, bad hair cut, ungroomed?

Really dont get the coorilation between boobs, and running off with anew man. If's thats the case, I just went to work out, my wife should be worried I am runing away.

Serious, if the lady wants boobs to make herself feel better, fopr herself or her man, so be it. Lets not start the whole "pretty people are shallow" deal.


----------



## chillymorn

Minncouple said:


> Still blown away by the "it's only important whats on the inside" type vibe on this thread/board.
> 
> So it's Ok to let yourself go, overweight, unkept, bad hair cut, ungroomed?
> 
> Really dont get the coorilation between boobs, and running off with anew man. If's thats the case, I just went to work out, my wife should be worried I am runing away.
> 
> Serious, if the lady wants boobs to make herself feel better, fopr herself or her man, so be it. Lets not start the whole "pretty people are shallow" deal.


well then be blown away whats the big deal why do you feel compelled to argue. just as long as your good then great.


----------



## chillymorn

FrankKissel said:


> I don't entirely disagree, but the reality is we all do things to alter our "natural" state. Women wear makeup, padded bras, high heels, color their hair, etc. to change their natural appearance.
> Men use rogaine, slap on cologne, shave their beards, etc. to do the same.
> 
> It's all just a matter of how far each of us is willing to go to upgrade what nature gave us.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I guess I draw the line at stuff that is more sever than just a life style change like eating right and exercizing.

cosmetic surgey has some big risks. just read another breast implant recall. Every time you have surgey there are risks. I work in the health care field. and you would be surprised what the risks really are.

and seeing all the hollywood people with there new stretched plastic looking faces is just eww. 

but in the end your right its all where you draw the line. again as long as both people in the relationship are cool with it then thats all that really matters.


----------



## LovesHerMan

I feel the same way that chillymorn does. Are the health risks worth the ego boost of trying to get attention from other people?

Why are we so insecure that we have to abuse our bodies to convince others that we are worthy?


----------



## Minncouple

Chillymorn -

"pretty soon it will be expected poor people will sue the government saying they are discrimanted aginst because they can't have breast implant and so now they have mental health issues because of poor selfasteam."

Actually the opposite is already happening. I am paying for disability, medical care, hip replacements, diabetis meds, ext... through my taxes and medical insurance premiums. 

Sorry for being argumentive on this topic, but I get fuled up over the whole "see me for who is on the inside" BS. While its important to be a good person, it isnt an excuse to let yourself go.

While Boob jobs and personal health are a tad different it does falls along the same lines when I hear anything to impove yoru appearance is evil.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Minncouple said:


> Still blown away by the "it's only important whats on the inside" type vibe on this thread/board.
> 
> So it's Ok to let yourself go, overweight, unkept, bad hair cut, ungroomed?
> 
> Really dont get the coorilation between boobs, and running off with anew man. If's thats the case, I just went to work out, my wife should be worried I am runing away.
> 
> Serious, if the lady wants boobs to make herself feel better, fopr herself or her man, so be it. Lets not start the whole "pretty people are shallow" deal.


Trust me, it's not. Outside matters and I am one of the few to say that here. I too am from So Cal (San Diego). 

As for getting a boob job....go for it. I know at least 10 women who had it done and not one ran off with the pool boy. Lordy.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

I'mAllIn said:


> So there are about a million posts on this forum that say men are visual creatures, but if a woman wants to do something that makes her more visually pleasing to her man it makes her a bad person who's just going to go out looking for someone better? That makes no sense.


Exactly. I guess men are "visual" when it suits them as in for an excuse for bad behavior. When a woman wants to capitalize however on that excuse, she is branded all sorts of things. Some things will never change around here.


----------



## Deejo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Exactly. I guess men are "visual" when it suits them as in for an excuse for bad behavior. When a woman wants to capitalize however on that excuse, she is branded all sorts of things. Some things will never change around here.


Like 'Unclean Wh0re'?

That's one of my favorites ...

Ex had an A cup. She was extraordinarily self-conscious. Don't doubt for a moment that a boob job would have made her feel immensely better about herself and her self-esteem.

On the other hand ... I do know that there are several stories on the boards where gentlemen regret having encouraged, or supported their wife having breast augmentation. From their perspective the procedure had a negative impact on their relationship.

In MMSL terms, it resulted in those women's sex rank getting a substantial augmentation as well ... whereby they decided to trade up or trade out.

I have no idea whether in fact the procedure was a direct cause of the issue or simply a symptom of an already existing problem in the relationship.

All I know is ... my boobs are awesome.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Deejo said:


> Like 'Unclean Wh0re'?
> 
> That's one of my favorites ...
> 
> Ex had an A cup. She was extraordinarily self-conscious. Don't doubt for a moment that a boob job would have made her feel immensely better about herself and her self-esteem.
> 
> On the other hand ... I do know that there are several stories on the boards where gentlemen regret having encouraged, or supported their wife having breast augmentation. From their perspective the procedure had a negative impact on their relationship.
> 
> In MMSL terms, it resulted in those women's sex rank getting a substantial augmentation as well ... whereby they decided to trade up or trade out.
> 
> I have no idea whether in fact the procedure was a direct cause of the issue or simply a symptom of an already existing problem in the relationship.
> 
> All I know is ... my boobs are awesome.


Hmmmm, I think encouraged is different than supported. Encouraged almost sounds like not good as you are. That wouldn't fly with many women or shall I say fly long enough for the sutures to heal and then gone baby gone. 
Every woman that I know that has had it done was after 2/3 kids and breastfeeding. They didn't do it to up their sex rank, they did it to get back to what "normal" used to look like. We all called it the "Mommy makeover" and I think it helped their esteem and sex life greatly.

Yes, yes....we all know how impressive your chest is. Never seen pics though. I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Deejo

Therealbrighteyes said:


> I'll show you mine if you show me yours.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Deejo said:


>


Ha! Wonder what part the red X is on.


----------



## chillymorn

Minncouple said:


> Chillymorn -
> 
> "pretty soon it will be expected poor people will sue the government saying they are discrimanted aginst because they can't have breast implant and so now they have mental health issues because of poor selfasteam."
> 
> Actually the opposite is already happening. I am paying for disability, medical care, hip replacements, diabetis meds, ext... through my taxes and medical insurance premiums.
> 
> Sorry for being argumentive on this topic, but I get fuled up over the whole "see me for who is on the inside" BS. While its important to be a good person, it isnt an excuse to let yourself go.
> 
> While Boob jobs and personal health are a tad different it does falls along the same lines when I hear anything to impove yoru appearance is evil.


any radical efforts to improve you appearance.

big difference in eating healthy and exercising vers breast augmentation.or plastic surgery.

the cost alone is very high. and most people don't have that kind of disposable income to even think about it.

they last about 10yrs. and then you get to do it again. if you still want to be perky.

now no one said that you shouldn't do it they just gave there opinion and there are some who are disapointed with others opinion.

if you can't see that a surgical procedure is by far more radical than say just changing your diet and going for a walk everyday to stay healthy and look better then :scratchhead:


----------



## FrankKissel

chillymorn said:


> any radical efforts to improve you appearance.
> 
> big difference in eating healthy and exercising vers breast augmentation.or plastic surgery.
> 
> the cost alone is very high. and most people don't have that kind of disposable income to even think about it.
> 
> they last about 10yrs. and then you get to do it again. if you still want to be perky.
> 
> now no one said that you shouldn't do it they just gave there opinion and there are some who are disapointed with others opinion.
> 
> if you can't see that a surgical procedure is by far more radical than say just changing your diet and going for a walk everyday to stay healthy and look better then :scratchhead:


For a formerly, ahem, 'perky' woman who had a few kids, breastfed and then finds herself 31 years old with the saggy chest of a great-grandmother, all the walking and diet change in the world ain't going to make a bit of difference.

For some, the change is no big deal, or at least not so drastic that it has much effect on their lives, self-esteem, etc.
For others, it's a huge deal and a boob job is their way of addressing it. 

People are, of course, free to have their own varied opinions on the subject. Yours is entirely valid. I think what has some posters' hackles raised are the comments stating that a woman who gets a boob job either intends to, or is destined to, "trade up."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrankKissel

Deejo said:


> In MMSL terms, it resulted in those women's sex rank getting a substantial augmentation as well ... whereby they decided to trade up or trade out.


So, as a married man, I should resist any effort my wife makes to appear more attractive because it ups her "sex rank" and ensures she will trade up or trade out?

Whoa ... better go cancel that gym membership, throw out my wife's cosmetics and replace her wardrobe with a closet-full of burqas.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FrankKissel said:


> For a formerly, ahem, 'perky' woman who had a few kids, breastfed and then finds herself 31 years old with the saggy chest of a great-grandmother, all the walking and diet change in the world ain't going to make a bit of difference.
> 
> For some, the change is no big deal, or at least not so drastic that it has much effect on their lives, self-esteem, etc.
> For others, it's a huge deal and a boob job is their way of addressing it.
> 
> People are, of course, free to have their own varied opinions on the subject. Yours is entirely valid. I think what has some posters' hackles raised are the comments stating that a woman who gets a boob job either intends to, or is destined to, "trade up."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. Diet and excercise will have the exact same effect on breasts as it would the penis. I find it interesting that so many people are against this type of surgery. That to me says a lot more about their insecurities than hers. Why wouldn't someone want to look their best? Should she be forced to walk around with the chest of a 60 year old because of some hypothetical? Ridiculous indeed.


----------



## LovesHerMan

FrankKissel said:


> So, as a married man, I should resist any effort my wife makes to appear more attractive because it ups her "sex rank" and ensures she will trade up or trade out?
> 
> Whoa ... better go cancel that gym membership, throw out my wife's cosmetics and replace her wardrobe with a closet-full of burqas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I don't understand why cosmetics and a gym membership equate to surgically enhanced breasts. There is a world of difference between make-up and having silicone injected into your chest.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

lovesherman said:


> I don't understand why cosmetics and a gym membership equate to surgically enhanced breasts. There is a world of difference between make-up and having silicone injected into your chest.


Both are to enhance your appearance. Varying degrees of course but the outcome is the same. I guess this begs the question "What is too far?" Us women pluck, dye, wax, paint nails, facials, teeth bleaching, dieting, skin resurfacing, etc. Why is a one time surgery considered more extreme than daily/weekly/monthly other "enhancements"?

Not to get all technical either but unless you are in a trial study, silicone isn't used here in the States and when it is, it sure isn't "injected". It is in a pre-filled implant that is (now) relatively safe but still under close watch by the FDA.


----------



## FrankKissel

lovesherman said:


> I don't understand why cosmetics and a gym membership equate to surgically enhanced breasts. There is a world of difference between make-up and having silicone injected into your chest.


I'm not equating them. I'm illustrating the folly of a theory that suggests that when a woman makes an effort to enhance her appearance, it's either out of a desire to trade up or will lead to that result. Working out, applying makeup, eating better and, yes, boob jobs, are examples of things women can do to improve their appearance.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Atholk

FrankKissel said:


> So, as a married man, I should resist any effort my wife makes to appear more attractive because it ups her "sex rank" and ensures she will trade up or trade out?
> 
> Whoa ... better go cancel that gym membership, throw out my wife's cosmetics and replace her wardrobe with a closet-full of burqas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It does unfortunately happen that some husbands purposely do things along these lines for exactly those reasons.

It's very common that when one half of a couple attempts to markedly self-improve, that the other half tries to drag them back down again as a way of balancing the relationship.


----------



## Amplexor

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Exactly. Diet and excercise will have the exact same effect on breasts as it would the penis.


Crap, all those love crunches for nothing!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Atholk said:


> It does unfortunately happen that some husbands purposely do things along these lines for exactly those reasons.
> 
> It's very common that when one half of a couple attempts to markedly self-improve, that the other half tries to drag them back down again as a way of balancing the relationship.


Why then do you suggest against implants if a woman wants them? I don't see how that isn't dragging her down. Hey honey don't get them done because I am too insecure with myself and afraid you will leave for someone else so I forbid you from altering yourself for the better. You said it much differently in the book but the essence was the same. Watch out for your wife if she wants/gets implants. I never understood this because every woman I know did it after kids for HER not to score some other guy. In fact, it had a remarkable effect on marriages. She feels great about herself, makes her feel sexy = wants sex with her husband. Win/win I say!


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

throwing out all the other [email protected] about trading up-trading out, self esteem and anything else, they are just plain ugly.


----------



## Atholk

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Then let 'em sink. Better off these people are with someone who isn't so insecure.


It depends on how long it lasts. Sometimes they resist self-improving themselves, but when it becomes clear their partner isn't going to just lapse back to their old baseline, then they start changing too.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Atholk said:


> It depends on how long it lasts. Sometimes they resist self-improving themselves, but when it becomes clear their partner isn't going to just lapse back to their old baseline, then they start changing too.


Here's my thought. Wife post kids gets a mommy makeover. She is now "hotter" than him. Would it be better for him to drag her back down or wouldn't it be better for him to get Jesus's abs and an ass that quarters bounce off of? Dunno Athol, I don't see the boob thing as the issue. What's wrong with improving your body? If my spouse had an issue with it because of rank or something, I would have to look at it as emotional hostage taking not marriage. :scratchhead:


----------



## Atholk

It can go either way.

If they are both 6's, and she goes to 7, for the relationship to restablize either he can try dragging her back down to a 6, or self improve to a 7.

There's nothing wrong with improving you body.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

Atholk said:


> It can go either way.
> 
> If they are both 6's, and she goes to 7, for the relationship to restablize either he can try dragging her back down to a 6, or self improve to a 7.
> 
> There's nothing wrong with improving you body.


I think that's a minimal jump. 6's and 7's? Perhaps a 6 and a 9 but a 6/7? 
My point was, why drag her down instead of build yourself up? Would it be okay if I was fat to tell my husband he couldn't have a great body because then our ranks would be out of whack? Not a chance.


----------



## RandomDude

Meh, I prefer the missus' smooth and sexy long legs myself then monster bewbies

Bewbies are overrated as it is


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

RandomDude said:


> Meh, I prefer the missus' smooth and sexy long legs myself then monster bewbies
> 
> Bewbies are overrated as it is


Not talking monster, just back pre baby....same position and size. I don't think that sounds unreasonable at all.


----------



## FrankKissel

Atholk said:


> There's nothing wrong with improving you body.


Then why state that the reason a woman gets a boob job is to go find a better man?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

FrankKissel said:


> Then why state that the reason a woman gets a boob job is to go find a better man?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Yup. :scratchhead:


----------



## RandomDude

Heh, I'm just a leg person myself, if anything I'm very shallow when it comes to it, so the missus keeps them well shaved, moisturised, smooth, toned, tanned, and uses them to carry herself seductively. That's what drives me to go in between them.

But I guess that makes me unable to understand the whole bewbie thing. Maybe if I'm not a leg person and a bewbie person my opinion would be different.


----------



## chillymorn

56FFFF bring them on.

you get a shelf to mount on your belt to help hold them up


----------



## Jen's Husband

I dealt with this problem, among others, with my wife a couple of years back. She didn't do the boob job thing, but it was a birth control issue. She was put on a different pill, then another, then back again by her gyno. She gained a lot of size even while losing weight at the gym. Her doctor was surprised at the change but saw nothing abnormal per se. But the issue for me was her change in attitude, mostly I think due to the attention she began to get overnight, though she'd always gotten plenty of attention before. It was a whole new level I guess for her. She made the usual female claim of just feeling good about herself. But we ended up having some negative experiences as a result. So in our case, yes it happened though through no fault of hers or ours. But I let her know it had better not ruin our marriage and I put my foot down. That solved one problem of many. Just my two cents.


----------



## RandomDude

For me as long as it's not ugly to look at (which fake bewbies to me are ugly), I'm fine, even A cups are fine with me, it still turns me on as much as other sized bewbies - just NOT MONSTERS plz! And besides I don't even like natural DDs unless it's proportionate.

But when there are medical conditions involved then sure, go for it, but in most cases, meh. Reminds me really of the early days when the missus tried to turn me on thinking her bewbies are her most prized asset... heh, it's always been those long legs of hers.

For feminine beauty, nothing beats legs!


----------



## chillymorn

If my wife wants a breast enlargment then I want a penis enlargement.

she said its fine but I don't believe her so aginst her wishes I'm going to have my 10 incher turned into a 15 incher.


aaaaa I mean cm not inch.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> If my wife wants a breast enlargment then I want a penis enlargement.
> 
> she said its fine but I don't believe her so aginst her wishes I'm going to have my 10 incher turned into a 15 incher.
> 
> 
> aaaaa I mean cm not inch.


Any woman who says size doesn't matter is a comic or ego soother.


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Any woman who says size doesn't matter is a comic or ego soother.


oh no say it aint so


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> oh no say it aint so


Yep, it's true.


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Yep, it's true.




not another penis size thread.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> not another penis size thread.


Not enough, really. Of course all the nice ladies here (not me) come in and say it's the motion of the ocean and all that bs. Fact is, there isn't a whole lot you can do with an angry inch so I go back to size. It matters. 

And now back to boobs!


----------



## Minncouple

Love the MMSL relation. So it is acceptable to create a game and keep your partner from increasing thier sex rank so they remain committed and in the relationship??

great logic there.

If this is your agenda, you need more than a book to be in a good relationship.


----------



## Atholk

Minncouple said:


> Love the MMSL relation. So it is acceptable to create a game and keep your partner from increasing thier sex rank so they remain committed and in the relationship??
> 
> great logic there.
> 
> If this is your agenda, you need more than a book to be in a good relationship.


Good grief when have I ever advocated dragging your partner down. 

Saying it's something that people can do to each other and you have to be aware of it isn't the same as advising it.

It's very very common when you make moves to self improve, that you partner tests your resolve by resisting it. If you stick with it, more often than not they will follow suit and start self-improving.


A boob job can be as much as a +2 on the Sex Rank scale overnight. Most men can't keep up with that change. If two 6's are together and she gets a boob job and turns into an 8, the guy can't go out and immediately put on 20lbs of muscle and earn an extra 50k a year.

The women always say it's about feeling better about themselves, but then it's all a bit of a test when guys hotter then their husbands start hitting on them.

When your wife or gf gets a boob job, it can be a major relationship changer. Bring your A game.


----------



## Yardman

chillymorn said:


> If my wife wants a breast enlargment then I want a penis enlargement.


:lol: Sales of high end sports cars would plummet if penis enlargement surgery was available.


----------



## Chaparral

I don't like big boobs although my wife can't believe it. And, gravity hates big boobs. LOL 

OTH if a woman was completely flat chested, it would probably make her feel a lot more confident.

If a woman wants to be more attractive all she needsto do is practice her walk. It seems like more and more women look like men when they walk.


----------



## RandomDude

> If a woman wants to be more attractive all she needsto do is practice her walk. It seems like more and more women look like men when they walk.


Aye, it makes such a huge difference. Not just how one walks, but one's stance, how one acts, etc etc. That's what makes a woman attractive and seductive.

But the funny thing is, fake bewbies helps with ladies' self-esteem it seems which is required for them to adopt a more confident posture and walk. It's sad really, but that's just me.


----------



## AFEH

chillymorn said:


> If my wife wants a breast enlargment then I want a penis enlargement.
> 
> she said its fine but I don't believe her so aginst her wishes I'm going to have my 10 incher turned into a 15 incher.
> 
> 
> aaaaa I mean cm not inch.


:rofl:


----------



## AFEH

Women who have these sorts of things done are for me at least suffering from massively low self esteem and low self confidence. They’ll still age anyway, they’ll get lines on their faces, their boobs will need replacing, their lips pumping up again. And that’s not even mentioning the nightmares when operations go so horribly wrong. Now there are 40,000 women in England alone and 10,000s more in France now have nightmares about the toxins inside their breasts.

Natural woman in all sense of the word is the way to go for me. That’s what I like so much about Portugal, the naturalness of the women here it’s fabulous.


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Not enough, really. Of course all the nice ladies here (not me) come in and say it's the motion of the ocean and all that bs. Fact is, there isn't a whole lot you can do with an angry inch so I go back to size. It matters.
> 
> And now back to boobs!


thanks for the conformation.....

women with big holes enjoy men with big poles.

we know where you stand.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

chillymorn said:


> thanks for the conformation.....
> 
> women with big holes enjoy men with big poles.
> 
> we know where you stand.


:rofl:


----------



## Deejo

FrankKissel said:


> So, as a married man, I should resist any effort my wife makes to appear more attractive because it ups her "sex rank" and ensures she will trade up or trade out?
> 
> Whoa ... better go cancel that gym membership, throw out my wife's cosmetics and replace her wardrobe with a closet-full of burqas.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You absolutely should. Of course keeping her in a locked room works well also.


----------



## OPOP

My wife asked me to buy her a boob job shortly after we were married, and I'm extremely cheap. I read hours and hours about the pros & cons. Bottom line I didn't find much about downsides, and many commented it did wonders for their self-esteem, so I figured that's what she was after and went ahead. 

They look great (B-C), but quickly started to *REALLY *miss her natural A's. 
--Seems she used to get turned on quickly & easily with nature's A's, but now not so much...sometimes just plain hurts to play with them. I hardly ever say a peep about it because what can you do, right? Even if you decided to remove the implants, very unlikely the sensation would ever get back to normal.
--She likes to run & still can with 2 tight sports bras on, but not like she used to. I think this bothers her, but I also don't bring it up.
--She was able to successfully breastfeed both our kids, but that can be affected.

_*DEFINITELY *_would talk her out of it if I could start over. I miss those little A's sooooo much! She had the kind where they cut around the edge of the areola (dark circle around nipple) and pack it in there somehow. The kind through the belly button or armpit might cause a bit less problems, but I think you'd still be asking for problems.


----------



## morituri

Therealbrighteyes said:


> Not enough, really. Of course all the nice ladies here (not me) come in and say it's the motion of the ocean and all that bs. Fact is, there isn't a whole lot you can do with an angry inch so I go back to size. It matters.
> 
> And now back to boobs!


And for you we have *Big Jim Slade*. And the capital of Nebraska is Lincoln!


----------



## LovesHerMan

Ha ha Mori, good one!


----------



## chillymorn

morituri said:


> And for you we have *Big Jim Slade*. And the capital of Nebraska is Lincoln!


lol,


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

chillymorn said:


> thanks for the conformation.....
> 
> women with big holes enjoy men with big poles.
> 
> we know where you stand.


We know what you are packing. No wonder your mornings are chilly. :lol:


----------



## Therealbrighteyes

morituri said:


> And for you we have *Big Jim Slade*. And the capital of Nebraska is Lincoln!


Ha, ha. :rofl:


----------



## Yardman

What was the joke about the organ playing the cathedral?


----------



## chillymorn

Therealbrighteyes said:


> We know what you are packing. No wonder your mornings are chilly. :lol:


A big p**** and fake boobs thats what every man wants.


----------



## Dexter Morgan

Just Wondering said:


> Just wondering if any of you guys have experence changes in your wife after a Boob Job.Yes they do get bigger heads with them?I have seen several couples seperate afterwards.Do you think they get more sexual?Or does it not make a diference?Nothing worse than sleeping with my wife to which how has a nice looking rack and still no sexual desire.
> She said for years maybe she would feel more sexual if she got them.But I think it made things worse.Plus she lost all the feeling in them so playing with them doesn't turn her on anymore.


And if you were fine with the way she looked, why did she get a boob job? 

Answer, for other men's viewing pleasure. I know its a HUGE assumption, but I would have to question my woman's trustworthiness if she got a boob job when I let her know she is gorgeous enough for me.


----------



## CH

chillymorn said:


> A big p**** and fake boobs thats what every man wants.


I wonder if there was a successful way to make a man's member bigger how many guys would be walking around naked with a horse sized thing swinging freely in the wind all the time.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

cheatinghubby said:


> I wonder if there was a successful way to make a man's member bigger how many guys would be walking around naked with a horse sized thing swinging freely in the wind all the time.


they can add about 1-2 inches in length and use fat injections from other parts of your body to make it thicker.
i could use all that but no way for me.


----------



## romantic_guy

amanda1959 said:


> Yet you men still are in awe of large breasts.


I am one man who LOVES small breasts!!! My wife's are PERFECT at a B cup. In fact, I don't care much for padded bras or bras that make her look bigger. I actually think bra-less is HOT!! She is 5'2" and 110 lbs so small breasts fit her perfectly!! Boob job??? No way!


----------

